# Syndet poo and preservatives



## NancyRogers (Jan 4, 2011)

What preservative should I order for this?


----------



## NancyRogers (Jan 5, 2011)

Maybe I should be more specific.  I want to make solid syndet shampoo.  Does it even need a preservative?


----------



## agriffin (Jan 5, 2011)

I choose to use one as it comes in contact with water in the shower.  I use optiphen in mine.


----------



## NancyRogers (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks Amanda!  I placed an order yesterday and went with Liquipar, but I'll keep Optiphen in mind if I don't like the other.  I love the one you sent in the swap so much that I have to learn to do this.


----------



## rubyslippers (Jan 6, 2011)

NancyRogers said:
			
		

> I love the one you sent in the swap so much that I have to learn to do this.



Ditto this!      I've been scouring the internet  trying to find a single place where I can order all  the ingredients necessary.  That in itself is a major feat!


----------



## agriffin (Jan 6, 2011)

I'll post the recipe tonite in case anyone wants it.  

I order everything between the herbarie and ingredients to die for.  (i think   )

But yes, hard to find everything at one place.  If the herbarie sold slsa then you could get everything there.


----------



## agriffin (Jan 10, 2011)

agriffin said:
			
		

> I'll post the recipe tonite in case anyone wants it.
> 
> I order everything between the herbarie and ingredients to die for.  (i think   )
> 
> But yes, hard to find everything at one place.  If the herbarie sold slsa then you could get everything there.



Ahhh, I forgot to post it!  I'll do it tonight.  lol


----------



## jarvan (Jan 10, 2011)

It epends what you want in a preservative, but I go with Phenonip. You can use it at higher temps.

From Point of Interest Blog: 





> If you want to use it in a surfactant mix - say, a shampoo bar or body wash - then add it to the heated surfactant phase.


----------



## dubnica (Jan 11, 2011)

agriffin said:
			
		

> agriffin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So Amanda, did you post that recipe?


----------



## laulow (Feb 15, 2011)

I am curious to see this recipe. If posted please let me know where to look.

Laurie


----------



## agriffin (Feb 15, 2011)

Aaaaarggghhhh!  I forgot again!  Okay...sending myself an email to post tonite.


----------



## agriffin (Feb 15, 2011)

Here's what I made for the last swap.  I started from Swiftcraftmonkey's blog....so go there if you are interested in syndet poo bars.  This is for a conditioning bar.  I don't use a separate conditioner.

SCI - 360 g
SLSa - 360 g 
Sulfoacetate/Sulfosuccinate Blend - 300 g (http://www.ingredientstodiefor.com/item ... gory_id=35)
cetyl alcohol - 36 g
BTMS 50 - 36 g
Cocoa butter - 12 g
Liquid Oil (I think I used avocado) - 12 g
Incroquat CR - 24 g

Wheat pro plus - 12 g
DL panthenol - 12 g
dimethicone - 12 g


----------



## rubyslippers (Feb 15, 2011)

Amanda, which form of SCI do you prefer?


----------



## agriffin (Feb 16, 2011)

I'll I've ever used are the SCI flakes from The  Herbarie.

http://www.theherbarie.com/SCI-Flake-pr-191.html


----------

